
The Effectiveness of Targeted Nutrient Therapy for Mental Illness (2010) [pdf] - amelius
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/52d8/729448e4d82e76f4cde04f3f45375c12fcd5.pdf
======
AaronFriel
This may not be a super credible source. Methylation and pyrroluria both raise
flags for pseudoscience, and the journal is not a mental health journal but a
nutrition journal. The methodology is loosely defined, as the patients were
"interviewed for up to 1 hour" to determine the presence of these biochemical
markers (?!) and that interview based determination played an outsize role in
the intervention performed: "Considerable emphasis was given to the clinical
diagnosis, as the biochemical markers are sometimes imprecise and the
therapeutic decision may be made on the clinical diagnosis."

Edit: Also, I may have just skimmed too quickly, but did they not comment on
any review board or ethics committee signing off on them performing clinical
interventions on people with mental health disorders, which in some patients
could have caused them to change or stop their prior medication? Big red flag
here.

